# Cost control interview question



## lodger (Aug 23, 2015)

Guys how would you answer a question about HOW TO CONTROL KITCHEN COST? No idea why but i had an opportunity to answer this question but after the meeting they replied to my agent saying: i'm very good creative bla bla but not structured enough with cost control which i know i am... What will your answer be if they ask you how to control cost in a kitchen?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Check pilferage and check the garbage cans. Do competitive bidding. Only one entrance in for employees and one exit out, with a camera


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

1. Having a Financial Profit & Loss statement at least monthly.

2. Weekly food and labor cost reporting.

3. Counting and computing inventory on a weekly or monthly basis.

4. Tracking key inventory item usage on a daily or weekly basis.

5. Detailed cost-recording of purchase invoices with price increase alerts


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There are a more than a few threads here.  It's not that difficult, it just takes time, your time.


----------



## tahirbilal82 (Jan 25, 2016)

Proper potion control

By controlling and Monitoring wastage 

 By monitoring the Daily consumption of the kitchen 

Daily flash food cost report 

By Controlling thefts and fruads


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

lodger said:


> i'm very good creative bla bla but not structured enough with cost control which i know i am...


Well if you know you are, then you must know at least four or five of the answers that posters here provided you with, right?

Couple of places I worked at, had clear garbage bags......


----------

